# Due to a Death in the Family I will not be available for the next few days!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Unfortunately we are dealing with a Death in the Family and I cannot answer any emails at this time! 

I will try to be available to answer questions/emails on my shrimps/fish/crays etc in the week between Christmas and New Year.

Thanks for understanding.
Anna


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your troubles. Take care.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Unfortunately we lost another member of our Family yesterday ....

Now both Mother and Daughter are together in Heaven.

It has been VERY hard on our family coming at a time of Year when we should be happy and excited about the Christmas season.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

So sad  I'm in Burlington, too. If you need any help, feel free to pm me.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

my goodness I am so sorry to hear


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks all. Yes its very sad, my sister in law had MS for many years and lately she just gave up, stopped eating and slowly the organs started to shut down...she died on the 16th, we had the service on the 22nd and the same day my Mother in law fell at the facility she was at and broke both arms at the shoulder joint.  

As they cannot be set, she had to have them crossed over her chest and lay prone for 6 weeks, this was terribly hard on her and she developed and infection, which quickly turned sepsis, and on Friday she suffered a massive stroke and passed away before my Husband could get out to Markham from Burlington to see her! He is devastated.

Its been a very hard Christmas season for us here!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear about your losses. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

My condolences and prayers - Anna.


----------

